
Show HN: Get paid for your job and business referrals via Eminent.ly - rpellerin
https://eminent.ly
======
rpellerin
Hi HN community,

we are announcing today the release of our Eminently platform in beta:
[https://eminent.ly](https://eminent.ly)

We are looking for feedback from the community, in particular from those who
are frequently making introductions between people for job or business
opportunities.

Eminently helps you manage your referral, track it and get paid when a deal is
made.

You can give your feedback on our Slack community using the following link:
[http://bit.ly/join-eminently-rp1](http://bit.ly/join-eminently-rp1)

Enjoy, HF HN!

Romain Pellerin \-- Eminent.ly Founder

[https://twitter.com/rom1_pellerin](https://twitter.com/rom1_pellerin)
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/romainpellerin](https://www.linkedin.com/in/romainpellerin)

